# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Fibro, anyone?

## Nightingale

Fibromyalgia is one of the strangest disorders..disease...whatever it is. 

I was diagnosed in late 2011 due to chronic stress. Since then, I have endure the most bizarre symptoms. I have the typical pain points, but the main place I feel pain is in my hands. Sometimes my shoulders, but always, always my hands. In my fingers, down in the joints. When it's in my shoulders, just the act of holding my head up is too much, and I have to lie down.  

And my body temperature! Seriously - my skin turns beet red for no reason at all, and it is blazing hot to the touch. My hands, again, mostly, but also my face and neck. I have to put ice to my skin when it gets like this because it is so terribly uncomfortable. 

My doctor gave me Savella, which works fairly well but it makes my stomach sick if I take the full prescribed amount. I took hemp seeds for awhile, and that helped some, too. 

Anyone else dealing with this? It can be utterly miserable...

----------


## Total Eclipse

I've been given just about every dx in the book to explain "what is wrong" with me. Fibro was one of the many things they came up with (tho I think my issue is more with Chronic fatigue syndrome and lupus so that explains the "pain" along with other issues and not "fibro" but most people with lupus have fibro related issues). 

Have you been tested with a rheumatologist for any autoimmune diseases or related of such? The red rash is concerning and should be brought up to your doctor. Do you get fevers a lot? 

Savella made me gain weight and feel terrible  ::(:  I always felt bloated and nauseated.

Are you sensitive to light? Does the heat / summer make it worse?

----------


## Nightingale

I've never been tested, just seen by my general practitioner. Do you think it's a rash? I always just assumed it was fibro dicking with my body's internal temp regulator. I don't have a thyroid anymore, so there's that too as far as regulating temp. 

I do get fevers, and I am sensitive to light. Very sensitive. I'm not sure about summer; there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. 

Savella is not fun, which is why I rarely take it. 

I think I need to google lupus and then call my GP. Yikes.

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ It might not be lupus but another autoimmune issue. Immune deficiency's could also be a play into it. Do you mind me asking why you don't have thyroids anymore? It could be a reaction to the acutal medications you are taking causing a drug reaction that is similar to lupus or autoimmune issues.

Anything that turns beat red and stays for longer then a half hour is a rash.

----------


## Skippy

I have Fibromyalgia and CFS. aint pretty....i dunno what else to say bout it.

----------


## Nightingale

> ^ It might not be lupus but another autoimmune issue. Immune deficiency's could also be a play into it. Do you mind me asking why you don't have thyroids anymore? It could be a reaction to the acutal medications you are taking causing a drug reaction that is similar to lupus or autoimmune issues.
> 
> Anything that turns beat red and stays for longer then a half hour is a rash.




My thyroid quit completely after the birth of my first child. No idea why - it just stopped producing and I was hypothyroid. About ten years later, one side developed a goiter, had it removed, then a year later, the other side developed a goiter, so by the conclusion of that surgery - no thyroid left. I was recently tested for Hashimoto's, but I don't have that. 

The redness and heat comes and goes. For instance, I haven't experienced it much at all this last week into the weekend. But it will come on at some point, and just be miserable for a few days. Then it goes away again. Weirdness. 

My dr said he tested me for lupus two years ago (almost three now), and I was negative. He also says I'm too old for it to come on now. I'll be 40 next January. But what he's telling me and what I read on some lupus sites doesn't match up. So,....I dunno.

----------

